
Any Half-Decent Hacker Could Break into Mar-A-Lago. We Tested It - sevendig
http://gizmodo.com/any-half-decent-hacker-could-break-into-mar-a-lago-we-1795276155
======
hourislate
I would bet that the Russians have already bugged all of his Club Houses and
Mar -A -Lago. They probably already have people on the inside working as
staff. That's the problem with the President not using Camp David or other
Government facilities for hosting guests or RR. His establishments are a huge
security hole.

